# Do the riders know what ratings we give to them?



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

I drive a lot of first time riders and occasionally I give one a low rating. For pretty outrageous stuff. Since it's their first Uber do they still get a rating with only one call? If so, it's a pretty short list of suspects as to who rated them. I have also heard that if someone you transport leaves you, the Uber driver, a 1* or a 2 * that the dispatching computer will not send you there again. Anyone else believe that?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

riders do give low ratings in response to receiving a low rating themselves especially if they do not believe it is warranted.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Up until recently, most passengers didn't even know they were rated.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Now it is clearly visible to the rider within the app and is updated in real time.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Ride share professor talks about this on youtube. Don't give a bad rating unless the PAX truly treated you horribly. Being dumb or stupid or not setting the ping right doesn't count. PAX can change the rating they give you as well. All they have to do is log into their PAX account.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

They should make it so their account rating updates after a certain number of ratings so they won't know if the last driver gave them a lower rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> They should make it so their account rating updates after a certain number of ratings so they won't know if the last driver gave them a lower rating.


Transparency is good. The bottom line I think is that when one rates the other low for whatever reason those two should be reprioritized for future matches.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't care if they can see it. If they deserve a poor rating than that's what they get. They can whine, they can give me a 1-star, I honestly don't care. I don't want myself or other riders to think they're a 5-star passenger if they clearly were not.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

I give pax 5 stars unless they give me very good reason not to - I've only down-rated two in the past month, both for being drunk and obnoxious.


----------



## NoCallNoShow (Jun 7, 2017)

joewatt said:


> I give pax 5 stars unless they give me very good reason not to - I've only down-rated two in the past month, both for being drunk and obnoxious.


I do the same. In fact today is my first time to give a 1 star. The lady is a caregiver who is too lazy to push her patient, who is on a wheelchair to the end of driveway.


----------

